

Honda's First Jet 20% More Fuel Efficient Than Competition - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/01/honda-first-jet-airplane-20-percent-more-fuel-efficient.php

======
srean
Oh its a full aircraft and not just the jet engine! Still as remarkable
though, somehow got a different interpretation form reading the title.

------
jacques_chester
Could really clean up amongst the rich environmentalist set.

